# A Review of the Greensboro Gun Show



## slohand

My son drove over from Hickory on Saturday morning so we could go to the gun show. Despite being impressed with my XD-45, he really wants a S&W M&P .40, so we went looking for a deal on one. I was hoping for a deal on new bulk ammo. We never found a reasonable price on either.

We did find, what we thought were, some great deals on binoculars and spotting scopes. 

Some folks were sharpening pocketknives for free! 

The belts by The Real McCoy from Gatlinburg were outstanding! Although, it was sad to see the 400+ pound guy in full Mossy Oak camo hitting on the salesgirl at their booth!

We left without buying anything. 

Drove over and walked through a nearly empty Gander Mountain. Then watched a group of people rappel down the side of the Koury Center as part of a fire/rescue convention. 

The highlight of our day was lunch at Smokey Bones Barbecue!
It was a great day!


----------



## Baldy

Well you guys had some time together, and that's what counts more than anything.


----------



## Shipwreck

U can't go to a gun show and not buy a gun... The gun show police are coming to your house soon :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

